# iPad Air - Ecran défectueux



## ricounet (9 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous

J'ai depuis le 5/11 un iPad Air Wifi 32.

L'écran s'arrête de manière aléatoire, au bout de 10 à 45 mn de fonctionnement environ.

C'est bien l'écran qui semble poser problème car l'ipad continue de fonctionner (le son fonctionne, Siri aussi, les copies d'écran aussi, j'arrive à l'éteindre "à l'aveugle").

En redémarrant, parfois l'affichage revient, parfois non.

Je remarque qu'après quelques heures de "repos", l'affichage reviens systématiquement. Alors qu'avec un redémarrage "à chaud", c'est plus rare.

J'ai également des fuites de lumière à certains endroits autour de la dalle.

J'ai fait une demande de SAV, j'attends (depuis 3 jours déjà) qu'un coursier vienne le chercher...

J'aimerai savoir si d'autres ont le même problème.


----------



## Lauange (9 Novembre 2013)

J'ai le même que toi et je ne rencontre aucun problème...


----------



## cillab (10 Novembre 2013)

+1   no problémes nikel que du bonheur @+


----------



## ricounet (11 Novembre 2013)

Bon, si je suis un des rares à qui ça arrive, c'est bon signe. Pas d'épidémie en vue.
Je n'ai trouvé qu'un seul cas similaire sur un autre forum.

Samedi 9/11, j'ai rappelé le SAV pour savoir pourquoi l'enlèvement n'a pas été fait la veille comme prévu.

"Désolé monsieur, il y a eu un loupé sur votre demande de SAV, aucun transporteur n'a été lié à votre dossier. Vous devez rappeler mardi 12/11 pour refaire votre demande. Aujourd'hui samedi je ne peux rien faire..."

Pas de bol :hein:


----------



## cillab (11 Novembre 2013)

bonjour
en principe c'est très rapide
moi je leur ais retourner,le lecteur SD CART qui ne fonctionner pas
le lendemain le retour etait fait la avec le pont ,c'est galére
sinon il marche nikel


----------



## ricounet (12 Novembre 2013)

Je rappelle ce matin pour réactiver la demande de prise en charge de mon ipad. Leur système informatique était en panne, on me rappelle 30 mn après. On me dit que je suis toujours dans le délai de rétractation de 14 jours, que je peux prétendre à un échange ou un remboursement de l'ipad. Je choisis un échange, on m'annonce un délai de 15 jours car la plateforme européenne arrive en rupture de stock d'ipad air.
Alors j'ai finalement demandé un remboursement... :hein:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2013)

Ouep, pour un iPad Air commandé vendredi dernier, on m'annonce une livraison le 25/11...   . C'est ballo c'était pour un cadeau.

Prévoyez large si vous envisagez la bricole pour Noël.


----------



## daxr1der (14 Novembre 2013)

Sur ce forum, tu auras que des gens qui n'ont jamais de problèmes, et si tu dis que tu en a un soit tu es un menteur ou un martien, tu devrais poster ton message sur un site connu américain, ils sont plus objectif et beaucoup de mec ont des problèmes, sur l'iPad air et même mini rétina. Il y a quand france qu'on reçoit des modèles parfaits... Ça fait peur quand même...

Tu sais j'ai eu un ipad air, la partie gauche de l'écran était jaune, et maintenant le mini rétina une belle fuite de lumière... Puis avant un iPhone 5S avec un micro qui ne marche pas etc... Disons que le store d'apple m'intéresse plus que la concurrence  mais point de vu qualité hardware c'est devenu de la vrai mer.... Je vais demander un échange pour un autre mini rétina, et ce sera la loterie, j'aurai peux être encore plus de fuites ou voir pareil...


----------



## cillab (15 Novembre 2013)

daxr1der a dit:


> Sur ce forum, tu auras que des gens qui n'ont jamais de problèmes, et si tu dis que tu en a un soit tu es un menteur ou un martien, tu devrais poster ton message sur un site connu américain, ils sont plus objectif et beaucoup de mec ont des problèmes, sur l'iPad air et même mini rétina. Il y a quand france qu'on reçoit des modèles parfaits... Ça fait peur quand même...
> 
> Tu sais j'ai eu un ipad air, la partie gauche de l'écran était jaune, et maintenant le mini rétina une belle fuite de lumière... Puis avant un iPhone 5S avec un micro qui ne marche pas etc... Disons que le store d'apple m'intéresse plus que la concurrence  mais point de vu qualité hardware c'est devenu de la vrai mer.... Je vais demander un échange pour un autre mini rétina, et ce sera la loterie, j'aurai peux être encore plus de fuites ou voir pareil...






 bonjour
je rebondis ,surla discussion aux problémes D'APPLE je l'ais déja dit on a du changer la dalle de mon IMAC 27 (jaune gris)  
je l'ais dit trop vite ,mon IPAD AIR reçu le 8 novembre  doit repartir
IMPORTATION DES PHOTOS impossible avec le lecteur SD  
avide de nouveautées on essuie les platres
avec ma FREEBOX V6 PAREIL  
mon IPAD 1 jamais un souci    alors patience


----------



## John Kay (15 Novembre 2013)

ricounet a dit:


> Bon, si je suis un des rares à qui ça arrive, c'est bon signe. Pas d'épidémie en vue.
> Je n'ai trouvé qu'un seul cas similaire sur un autre forum.
> 
> Samedi 9/11, j'ai rappelé le SAV pour savoir pourquoi l'enlèvement n'a pas été fait la veille comme prévu.
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème que toi.
Appel passé mardi dernier, le transporteur qui ne donne pas de nouvelle, renseignements pris il passera lundi ou mardi prochain... :sleep:


----------

